# Stupid EVAP cannister vent control Valve



## davenjes (Jul 30, 2004)

1997 Sentra GXE 1.6L

Alright all, sorry for the repeated post, but I have read everything on this board dealing with this subject and am a bit confused.

First, which one is the vent control valve?









Second, once I figure out which one is which, is this something I should be doing, or do I need to take it to a shop? I have heard conflicting opinions.

Third, if I can do it myself, I have heard that all I need is a little WD-40 and move the vent around. Is that correct? I called the local dealer and I can get a replacement for around $43.

Thanks you guys, you are wonderful!

Dave


----------



## cabb (Aug 1, 2004)

It's attached to the evap canister with 2 bolts. It show up in the upper right of your picture. It actually partly cut off. It's not to tough to replace, but be careful when loosening the valve. You might want to use some WD40. 2 Nuts are imbedded in the plastic evap canister that the bolts screw into. In my case, one of those nuts broke loose and just rotated in the plastic while I tried to loosen the bolt. I ended up needing to replace the evap canister because of this. I believe they are over $100 new, although I was able to get mine from a junk yard for about $70 including the valve. Good luck.


----------



## davenjes (Jul 30, 2004)

cabb said:


> It's attached to the evap canister with 2 bolts. It show up in the upper right of your picture. It actually partly cut off. It's not to tough to replace, but be careful when loosening the valve. You might want to use some WD40. 2 Nuts are imbedded in the plastic evap canister that the bolts screw into. In my case, one of those nuts broke loose and just rotated in the plastic while I tried to loosen the bolt. I ended up needing to replace the evap canister because of this. I believe they are over $100 new, although I was able to get mine from a junk yard for about $70 including the valve. Good luck.


Thank you so much! I will attempt to be careful with it.

I reset the codes and have been driving around with it. So far it has not coded on me again. I should still look into it, though I am affraid of doing more harm if there is no problem. If it doesn't give me an error code again, does that mean the problem isn't there (phantom error) or that it is there but not passing the code? Will the fact that I just reset the box without fixing the _supposed_ problem fail my emmisions?

Thank you again.

Dave


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i am the one that fixed it. its been a while now and still no problems. by reseting the ECU it the CEL light goes away for like a week. it will come back. just take it off and play with it remember to hook it up to a battery to test if it clicks. and if it dose not free up the rust with WD-40 i saved those $43 at the dealer and it has yet to pop the CEL almost a year later...... look up my post it should be on here some where for more detialed instructions on how to fix


----------



## davenjes (Jul 30, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> just take it off and play with it remember to hook it up to a battery to test if it clicks.


Thanks Bryan! BTW, just how do you hook it up to the battery? I searched and found your post where you say:



Bryan200sx said:


> i attached some mini crimps along w/ wires to the little prongs at the end of the connector when i was testing it.


I am noob enough tath this doesn't automatically make sense to me. If I don't know how to do this, should I be attempting this?

Thanks!

Dave
:newbie:


----------



## davenjes (Jul 30, 2004)

*Of Course!*

Well, I tried to remove the vent control valve. After protest, the first bolt came out just fine. :thumbup: The second bolt turned much easier than the first, and kept turning, and kept turning, *of course*, not getting any more loose. The valve is still firmly attached to the canister. :loser: 

So, any ideas? Do I have to replace the canister and the valve? Perhaps I can cut the bolt and replace it.

Thanks for the time,

Dave


----------



## nn2g2bT (Sep 16, 2008)

*Link to Fantastic Evap Control Valve Thread*

http://www.nissanforums.com/sr-series-engines-de-ve/18227-evap-canister-vent-control-valve-closed.html


----------

